# [Multimedia] Certains DVD ne se lisent pas

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous.

Comme le laisse entendre (ou lire) le titre, certains de mes DVD sont lus par mon ordi, d'autres non. J'utilise comme lecteur Kaffeine-1.0 ou mplayer-1.0_rc4-p20100612.

Lorsque je lis un dvd qui ne marche pas avec kaffeine j'obtiens comme erreur l'arrêt du film et une boite de dialogue qui me dit Erreur : Flux crypté détecté, et avec mplayer aucune erreur, mais l'image est sacadé au point que l'on ne fait plus la difference entre la table et le personage qui mange dessus ...

J'ai d'installé libdvdcss-1.2.10, libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168, phonon-4.4.1-r1, xine-lib-1.1.18.1, je suis en ~amd64.

Voila également mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-sylvain-edition x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-sylvain-edition-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jun 2010 09:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt css cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Leander256

Question bête mais très importante: est-ce que tu arrivais à lire ces DVD avant? J'ai eu un problème de ce genre quand j'ai essayé de lire mes DVD zone 2 sur mon portable acheté en zone 3: le firmware du lecteur DVD bloque les autres régions. Certains firmwares sont permissifs, laissant le contrôle des zones au système d'exploitation et/ou logiciels de lecture DVD, mais d'autres non.

----------

## Picani

Ben je sais pas s'il lisait tous les DVD avant, quand j'ai eu mon portable j'ai de suite viré Windows pour y mettre Gentoo. Mais j'ai mis la région sur 2 avec app-misc/regionset0.1.

----------

